# True Detective



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2014)

*Rust Cohle (Matthew McConaughey) e Martin Hart (Woody Harrelson) sono due detective che stanno lavorando allo stesso intricatissimo caso, un omicidio avvenuto in Louisiana nel 1995 che ancora non ha un colpevole. La serie racconta le indagini avvenute ai giorni nostri e, attraverso i flashback, ciò che è accaduto nei diciassette anni precedenti alla riapertura del caso. *


Serie fantastica,che per certi versi ricorda The Killing,anche se con una regia e fotografia molto più ricercate.Da segnalare anche per le eccellenti prestazioni degli attori coinvolti (McConaughey ancora una volta pazzesco).Purtroppo mancano solo due puntate alla fine della prima stagione e le prossime vedranno coinvolti attori e storie completamente diverse.

P.S. [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] mi pare che lo segua
P.P.S. Altro suggerimento per [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION]


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2014)

A scatola chiusa


----------



## Snake (24 Febbraio 2014)

merita, anche per le bombe della Daddario


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Telefilm di grandissima qualità. 

Essendo un poliziesco-noir si può pensare che sia il classico telefilm visto e stravisto, invece non è cosi perchè qui si parla delle persone più che dei casi. Il ritmo apparentemente lento nasconde tanta intensità e pure quando non succede nulla di importante non si finisce mai per annoiarsi grazie a una grandissima regia ed un cast eccezionale. 

Dopo Breaking Bad se si cerca qualcosa di diverso ma con una qualità simile True Detective è sicuramente la scelta giusta


----------



## Belfast Boy (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastico, da guardare assolutamente in lingua originale. Nonostante McConaughey abbia sostanzialmente il personaggio più interessante di tutta la serie...un grandissimo plauso a Woody per come riesce sempre a fare suoi i personaggi. Dopo una puntata ci si scorda dell'attore e vive solo il personaggio. Grandissimo Woody
Manca poco alla fine (vista 1x07 poco fa) solo una puntata.
Poi se rinnoveranno la serie (e lo faranno eccome) si passerà ad una nuova storyline e nuovi interpreti. Garanzia HBO.


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Marzo 2014)

Finita la prima serie. Confermo l'assoluta qualità. Il "caso" su cui indagano, di per se non è molto coinvolgente nè troppo originale ma ha la virtù di sdoganare quell'America un po' bifolca, un po' malata che in serie mainstream di una certa fattura quasi mai si è vista. Il plot è spostato decisamente sulla caratterizzazioni dei personaggi, tutta la serie si regge su quello e quindi sulla capacità recitative dei protagonisti.
Tanti, tantissimi dialoghi che ne potrebbero inficiare la qualità una volta doppiati. La serie merita tanto, ma ripeto, una volta tradotta temo perderà il suo valore aggiunto.


----------



## John Dunbar (19 Marzo 2014)

appena finirà la prima serie me le vedrò tutte, mi incuriosisce molto, e mi piacciono entrambi i due attori protagonisti, due grandi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2014)

a voi non dispiace che una produzione di tale qualità sia stata pensata in forma antologica? (praticamente ogni stagione cambiano gli attori e le storie). Così facendo non parliamo propriamente di un telefilm, ma di un film a puntate. E se nel sequel scelgono gli attori sbagliati, la "serie" perderà tanto. Sarà, ma io sono affezionato alla concezione classica di telefilm con attori e personaggi che proseguono e si evolvono nel corso del tempo. Lo trovo più interessante e commercialmente anche più produttivo perché così gli spettatori si affezionano ai personaggi e alle storie che li coinvolgono. Se questa serie mi dovesse piacere molto, quando finirà dopo sole 8 puntate credo che maledirò pesantemente gli ideatori e gli attori, già di per sé famosi, che hanno accettato...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> a voi non dispiace che una produzione di tale qualità sia stata pensata in forma antologica? (praticamente ogni stagione cambiano gli attori e le storie). Così facendo non parliamo propriamente di un telefilm, ma di un film a puntate. E se nel sequel scelgono gli attori sbagliati, la "serie" perderà tanto. Sarà, ma io sono affezionato alla concezione classica di telefilm con attori e personaggi che proseguono e si evolvono nel corso del tempo. Lo trovo più interessante e commercialmente anche più produttivo perché così gli spettatori si affezionano ai personaggi e alle storie che li coinvolgono. Se questa serie mi dovesse piacere molto, quando finirà dopo sole 8 puntate credo che maledirò pesantemente gli ideatori e gli attori, già di per sé famosi, che hanno accettato...



Quello che dici è giusto, però d'altro canto odio le serie con 9 stagioni e millanta puntate. Ci vorrebbe una via di mezzo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> a voi non dispiace che una produzione di tale qualità sia stata pensata in forma antologica?



Certo che mi dispiace 
Non resta che sperare che la seconda sia all'altezza della prima.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2014)

Gran bella serie (recitazione, scrittura, regia, fotografia e altro), anche se finisce in maniera troppo banale per com'era cominciata. 
Ma si sa qualcosa sulla seconda stagione? Avevo letto di Colin Farrel protagonista. Per la regia pare che invece prendano il regista de L'esorcista, Friedkin.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2014)

venerdì si comincia.  

molto curiosa di vederla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2014)

Ieri ho visto la prima puntata su cielo e sinceramente non mi è piaciuta. Brutto ambiente e zero azione.


----------



## Heaven (6 Ottobre 2014)

A me sono piaciute le prime due


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Ottobre 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Tanti, tantissimi dialoghi che ne potrebbero inficiare la qualità una volta doppiati. La serie merita tanto, ma ripeto, una volta tradotta temo perderà il suo valore aggiunto.



Ho visto un pezzo della prima puntata in italiano e confermo.
Purtroppo,anche con i migliori doppiatori,certe opere perdono molto senza la lingua originale.


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Ottobre 2014)

True detective (come, per me, tutte le serie usa) va vista in lingua originale, oppure non va vista. La voce, il tono, l'inflessione di Matthew McConaughey sono preziose, uniche, imprescindibili dalla visione stessa del telefilm, cosi come per l'altro attore Woody Harrelson.


----------



## Heaven (8 Ottobre 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Fantastico, da guardare assolutamente in lingua originale. Nonostante McConaughey abbia sostanzialmente il personaggio più interessante di tutta la serie..


Io avevo pensato di vederla in lingua originale perchè anche altre persone mi hanno consigliato di farlo. Però, se io non capisco bene i diaoghi in inglese e dovrei sempre guardare i sottotitoli, guardando quelli non mi perdo troppo delle scene? (le immagini intendo)


----------



## Morghot (24 Ottobre 2014)

Orca trota ho finito di vedere la puntata 4 poca fa e mi sta piacendo un botto, Cohle mi ha fomentato di brutto


----------



## Heaven (26 Ottobre 2014)

Grande serie, peccato sia autoconclusiva e che nella 2 stagione se non sbaglio ho sentito che cambieranno gli attori. McConaughey mi è piaciuto molto..


----------



## Morghot (26 Ottobre 2014)

Finita di vedere, niente da dire se non ... certo potevano fare un paio di puntate in più che male non facevano, però rimane una serie immensa senza dubbio.
Sarò ripetitivo ma devo usare questa faccina in continuazione


----------



## cris (24 Novembre 2014)

Molto ben fatta, bello. stiamo a vedere la seconda.
Peccato il cambio di personaggi


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2015)

Primo teaser con i nuovi protagonisti interpretati da Colin Farrell,Vince Vaughn,Rachel McAdams e Taylor Kitsch. Si comincia il 21 giugno:


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Primo teaser con i nuovi protagonisti interpretati da Colin Farrell,Vince Vaughn,Rachel McAdams e Taylor Kitsch. Si comincia il 21 giugno:



Bel trailer. Colin  imho attore mostruoso e molto sottovalutato


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bel trailer. Colin  imho attore mostruoso e molto sottovalutato



Grandissima interpretazione in "In Bruges"


----------



## Heaven (17 Maggio 2015)

Mi ispira tantissimo la nuova stagione 

Serie tv inferiore solo a Breaking Bad


----------



## BB7 (17 Maggio 2015)

Promette bene anche questa seconda stagione. Ovviamente prenderà tematiche diverse dalla prima quindi non mi aspetto un "seguito" con personaggi simili ma invece un approfondimento di altri aspetti del carattere umano


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

_I'll come back and butt fuck your father with your mom's headless corpse on this goddamn lawn_


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/true-dete...2015-fox-tv-italia-trailer-video-vt28227.html


----------

